# Need help w/LGB MTS interface



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Running the computer module and want to automate the 2 trains at Church. Want to run them at the same time
55070 MTS feed back interface 
I also have the track pick ups and wire etc. Now what? where do I place the pick ups etc? Are there instructions to be had? In English?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Don't know much of anything about LGB MTS, but the following link will get you the LGB instruction booklets (i.e. PDF format) on the 55070 & others (i.e. in German, French, & English), scroll down to the bottom of the page.

LGB MTS Info (LGB MZS II Products)[/b]

*LGB MTS System General* (PDF)

*LGB MTS Computer Interface* (PDF)


----------

